# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  hitno - koliko smije stajati izdojeno mlijeko na sobnoj temperaturi?

## olja

Postala sam tetka prije osam dana, beba je dojena na zahtjev, ali mama mora veceras do dr na obradu rane od epiziotomije. Beba ostaje sa svojim tetkom, a mama planira da se izdoji i ostavi malo mlijeka za svaki slucaj. Koliko smije mlijeko stajati na sobnoj temperaturi?

----------


## jelena.O

Do dva sata na sobnoj
Akako ste joj planirali to davati?
Nolje zlicica ili sprica pa u kut usana

----------


## olja

Kasicicom, ali samo ako bas budem morala. Bolnica nije daleko, a dr je dezurna pa racunam da ce se mama brzo vratiti. Podojice ga svakako prije nego sto krene.

----------


## Kaae

> Postala sam tetka prije osam dana, beba je dojena na zahtjev, ali mama mora veceras do dr na obradu rane od epiziotomije. Beba ostaje sa svojim tetkom, a mama planira da se izdoji i ostavi malo mlijeka za svaki slucaj. Koliko smije mlijeko stajati na sobnoj temperaturi?


Svjeze izdojeno mlijeko moze stajati na sobnoj temperaturi 4 - 6 sati, na 19 - 26C. Ovo je preporuka za zdravu bebu, rodjenu u terminu. Konzervativnije preporuke su do maksimalno cetiri sata, na temperaturi do maksimalnih 24C.

----------


## olja

Hvala puno! Nije danas zatrebalo, mama se brzo vratila, ali dobro je znati za ubuduce. Bio je dobar, srce maleno  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Onda je jedva docekao svoju toplu dozu
Ako nije bacila mlijeko mogla ga je zamrznuti mozda ce joj trebati nekad

----------

